# النقابة العامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية



## salah903 (4 يوليو 2011)

احبتى فى الله 
شكر الله لكم جهدكم فى هذا الموقع الثرى والهام وهذه دعوة منى الى تكوين نقابة عامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية على اختلاف اماكن عملهم نقابة واحدة يتجمع تحت ظلها العاملون فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مصر وتضمن لهم حقوقهم رابط الصفحة على الفيس بوك 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_157311927675427&ap=1
كذلك تم انشاء منتدى لخدمة العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
رابط المنتدى 
http://safety-masr.alafdal.net
نرجو من الجميع التكرم بالاشتراك فى الصفحة والمنتدى وتقديم الافكار والمقترحات التى من شأنها النهوض بمستوى العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
اخوكم فى الله 
م/ صلاح محمود
اخصائى السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## ولله الحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الزميل صلاح كم يسعدنى ان يجتمع فنى السلامة فى مصر فى مكان واحد من اجل الارتفاع والارتقاء بمستوى الصناعة والانتاج فى مصر ومواكبة التطور وادعوا الجميع الى الاشتراك فى منتدى safety masr
safety [email protected]كنانة اون لاين


----------



## sayed00 (8 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى صلاح

لكن موضوع النفابة دة مش بيخلعنا من جلبابنا الهندسى بردو - السلامة و الصحة المهنية و البيئة جزء لا يتجزء من الهندسة لذلك ارى اننا لازلنا تحت مظلة نقابة المهندسين ولا داعى لموضوع النقابة دة 

ممكن نسميها اى شيئ تانى غير نقابة - سميها جمعية - او هيئة او مجموعه اوو ...

مجرد راى

بالتوفيق


----------



## ممدوح قلشى (19 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم، جميل أن تكون هناك نقابة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة لأنها ستكون مظلة تجمع العاملين فى هذا المجال الهام فقط أحب أن أنوه وألفت الإنتباه إلى أن كثير من العاملين فى حقل السلامة المهنية ليسوا مهندسين . وأنا أشجع مشروع نقابة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية ولكم جزيل الشكر.أخوكم ممدوح قلشى أخصائى السلامة المهنية وخريج كلية الخدمة الاجتماعية.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

